# Inside Rolls Royce



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thursday night channel 4 at 9pm. 





This one-off programme offers a privileged peek into the exclusive and luxurious world of British heritage car brand Rolls-Royce.

The cameras follow the team at their Goodwood factory as they manufacture their most expensive bespoke car to date, The Celestial, which comes complete with diamond studded interior.

Inside Rolls-Royce reveals the craftsmanship, attention to detail and dedication that goes into making and selling cars with a huge price tag, and the extraordinary lengths the team will go to in the pursuit of perfection.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks. I like these tv shows. On series link


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Got it set on my planner.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

What a amazing brand.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just watched this. Was really interesting to see. The attention to detail is unreal.. that car at the end that had diamonds in the interior! !! :argie::argie:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Watched this tonight, good show. Loved the night sky car (forget the name)
That turquoise blue colour is stunning!

Just surprised they let anyone near that car at the end after it's sold, the bloke leaning on it, people touching it, woman with a handbag inches from it etc. Thought they'd have ropes round it!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Celestial I believe it was called.

Loved the rich as **** Arab chick that wanted to by the Wraith, fit and rich, another one wayyyyy outa my league!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

^^^She was gorgeous


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Celestial I believe it was called.
> 
> Loved the rich as **** Arab chick that wanted to by the Wraith, fit and rich, another one wayyyyy outa my league!


Yep. Shoulda been draped over the front of the car not in it


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Surprised the vag faithful arent all over this thread, with our interiors are better plastic etc


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Couldn't you just tell which owner was the lottery winner though?

Also wasn't keen on those Wraith wheels that the guy with the 62 other cars was buying. Would have picked better with my 120 grands worth of options


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Deniance said:


> Surprised the vag faithful arent all over this thread, with our interiors are better plastic etc


:lol: I can see trouble coming


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

That guy with the wraith goes to rove money can not buy taste fair enough each to their own but I think the colour scheme of red and silver was way off


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ivor said:


> That guy with the wraith goes to prove money can not buy taste fair enough each to their own but I think the colour scheme of red and silver was way off


It wasn't a good choice was it?

Ooh HUD and lane departure as if it was worth something towards his £120,000 extras


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> It wasn't a good choice was it?
> 
> Ooh HUD and lane departure as if it was worth something towards his £120,000 extras


And night vision! Wtf


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to eat my words!
I've always said I would never buy a car worth that much money even if I had my own oil well.
Now I would be seriously tempted.
I was surprised by the ride on mower I would have expected even that to be blinged up.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Caught the last 30mins. 

How the other half live! 

I also think last night highlighted how many perks journalists are given to review cars. 

Especially invited along to posh locations and treated like royalty. Fancy meals cooked by 2 star Michelin chefs etc. 

You can't say that the treatment won't influence their review. Bad review and you'll not be back. Tough call. 

Too many manufacturers scratch the backs of journalists too much. That's why I refuse to believe quite a lot of reviews.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Caught the last 30mins.
> 
> How the other half live!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing when watching it. Not just the probably bent reviews but the other annoying thing is all that stuff goes on the price of the car too but at least they admit people aren't just buying a car they're buying a brand


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I find the programme interesting but it depicted anally obsessive practices which people like Les ain't going to notice if they drive their RR for a million years.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sending that panel back as the diamonds were set a paper thickness lower lol . Still if you've paid for a job it should be done right


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

£20k for the hamper that most likely would never be used but it's there for Britishness lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought the smug guy getting questioned about who bought the expensive Rolls Royce was funny. 

After skipping a few questions....

Reporter "can you tell us what country it's going?".

Smug guy "Asia". 

Reporter "but Asia is a continent". 

You could see him squirming after that.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely amazing brand, really enjoyed it.

I liked the guy on the test drive on the F1 track.

Cameraman asked if he had ever drove a rolls Royce before.....

"I own seven"

Damn. 

Is it a series?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Method Man said:


> I find the programme interesting but it depicted anally obsessive practices which people like Les ain't going to notice if they drive their RR for a million years.


he'll notice it every time his car turns someones head. its turning someones head as rolls have worked dam hard to craft and create awesome cars. its those obsessive practises they are built on, which create said awesome cars!


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

interesting programme but i would still have a bentley :thumb:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

very good program but I found the quality control guy at RR a bit irritating and OTT.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jon-sri said:


> very good program but I found the quality control guy at RR a bit irritating and OTT.


I'd have been disappointed if he wasn't! lol.

It's Rolls Royce after all.:driver:

Cooks


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I still think i could spec a far more tastefull one than a fair few of those ! If i ever have a dragons den idea or lottery win ill show you !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also anyone else spot the floating wheel centres ??? I guess so the badge is always in the correct position


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

jon-sri said:


> very good program but I found the quality control guy at RR a bit irritating and OTT.


Yep, funny how he didn't seem to take the same approach to himself!

Also made me laugh how they were all so anal yet quite a few un straightened ties on show :doublesho ! Sackable offense in that company surely?


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

rayner said:


> Yep, funny how he didn't seem to take the same approach to himself!
> 
> Also made me laugh how they were all so anal yet quite a few un straightened ties on show :doublesho ! Sackable offense in that company surely?


yeah and he missed the crack in the laquer first time around.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Did I get it wrong or they let people touch and drag their clothes over the Celestial expensive thing? I'd a bit miffed if I had paid a $1M and anyone could scratch it.

I do enjoy these sort of shows but this sort of OCD is not exclusive to Rolls Royce. It's definitely interesting though.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

When you compare the Mclaren factory / estate , the OCD award goes to Mclaren.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Shame some of your didn't like the Wraith that my friends were picking up from the factory (the guy who has 62 other cars) as you'll be seeing a lot more of it from us in the next couple of months. I'll be in it next week.

They have plenty of taste, worked incredibly hard and took massive business risks to get that, and have an amazing collection of cars, but when it comes to RR there is nothing discrete as an option and you cant hide the cars anyway, they are massive, so you might as well go for a homage to the old style 2 colours. I liked it. 
They only have one other RR by the way.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> Shame some of your didn't like the Wraith that my friends were picking up from the factory (the guy who has 62 other cars) as you'll be seeing a lot more of it from us in the next couple of months. I'll be in it next week.
> 
> They have plenty of taste, worked incredibly hard and took massive business risks to get that, and have an amazing collection of cars, but when it comes to RR there is nothing discrete as an option and you cant hide the cars anyway, they are massive, so you might as well go for a homage to the old style 2 colours. I liked it.
> They only have one other RR by the way.


I like the red and silver look  I'll be looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just watched it. 
First think I picked up was the orange peel in the paint of the panel for the Celestial. Ouch! 
Otherwise the passion in the marque was amazing.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I watched it. I thought it was ok. I thought they focused more on the rich and famous then the brand and the cars themselves. Some of those people really think that money is everything.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The one i didn't like was the violet coloured one on the test . The red and silver one i didn't like the silver the red was nice and the inside looked good . Liked the roof liner on the celestial , wasn't a fan of the special edition the arab guy had done . 

Id love to see that guys other 62 cars as lets face it they are going to be good


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Just downloaded this off my sky planner! Will be watching this tonight!

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> They only have one other RR by the way.


Damn we must have lost one then Mark :thumb:



craigeh123 said:


> Id love to see that guys other 62 cars as lets face it they are going to be good


You could always ask his detailer, lol :thumb:

But seriously any visitors to Waxstock 1 or 2 would have seen his cars. Ferrari 458 Spider and the Mclaren MP4 12c Spyder at last years show.

I'm not going to go into details about what cars are in the collection for security reasons, but here's a couple of pics of two of my favorites.



















Regards, Roy.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Impressive :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

How careless Roy !!

Will help you look for it this week then...when can my search team come over ? (seriously)


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Roy said:


> Damn we must have lost one then Mark :thumb:
> 
> You could always ask his detailer, lol :thumb:
> 
> ...


A couple of beautiful cars there mate.
Can you show us any of the others? Understand if you'd rather not of course!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

rayner said:


> A couple of beautiful cars there mate.
> Can you show us any of the others? Understand if you'd rather not of course!


How about this then, Lamborghini Aventador / Oakley Designs LP760-2 as seen in the last Fast and Furious film. Picture by Photocar


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

A really interesting insight into the current state of the brand...clearly RR are providing a product that their clientele demand....the quailty looks outstanding...but is this demand resulting in a product which could be described as class....not so sure....if I had the money would I want a diamond encrusted dash, a headliner which emulates the Goodwood night sky or for passers by to wonder if I might be Simon Cowell...I think not! 

Have to wonder if the German owners genuinely understand what Britishness really means? 

Maybe it's just me?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Caught up on this last night...wow, what a company! You always associate Rolls-Royce with being prestige but you don't realise _just _how prestige it is. Seriously impressive :thumb:


----------

